# Being a left handed violinist



## Adriana

I know that this is going to cause controversy to every ''expert'' out there that is seeing this, but here i go:
5 years ago, when i started my violin lessons, i told my instructor that i was left handed and if that would be a problem. he said no and ended up getting me a left handed violin. So i learned to play the violin that way and well back then i was like 12 years old, so i din't mind that i played differently that everyone else. Since then, i have had a great passion for playing the violin. and im not trying to sound conceited but if there is one thing i know for sure that im really good at, it is playing the violin, i love it. many people compliment me on my violin skills and i am honestly proud of it. I want to become a professional violinist but i have had many people discourage me telling me that no one will accept a left handed violinist because of the symmetry. they are probably right, but i seriously love playing the violin.When we play, I am always on the right edge on the line. like this \\\\\\\\\\\\ / .... the last line is me. i have never bothered anyone with my bow, unless i am extremely close to them. As long as i am always in that position, i don't hit anyone with my bow or poke their eyes out like many people say. I have had people tell me that playing the violin the way i do is like blasphemy. and im sure i will get people here tell me the same. But i think musicians are people who fall in love with music with their ears, not with their eyes. shouldn't music be a speak for itself without having to see it? if, so, why is it such a big problem for a violinist to play the "wrong" way? Sorry if i sound too harsh, but today i got insulted with my "wrong" way of playing the violin, and feel like my dreams have been crushed. so what do you think? should i give up my dream of becoming a violinist because i am left handed?


----------



## Dodecaplex

I don't really have much experience with the violin, but I have heard that left and right handed people learn it the same way. So I'm perplexed as to why your teacher decided to do it differently for you. I don't know really, and the only solutions I could suggest would be to either master your abilities on the violin beyond everyone else so that your presence becomes absolutely necessary, or to switch back to right hand if possible.

Sorry if I'm being ignorant, violin isn't my instrument.


----------



## kv466

Here we go again, DM 

Adriana, welcome to the board. I'm afraid you may be absolutely correct about no one accepting a left-handed violin player bowing opposite the rest of the bunch. I'm hoping our resident expert will see your thread and add his expertise to the matter at hand but I'm pretty sure he'll say that is how it'll go.

One thing I like about your post, though, is that you think you are good. There's nothing wrong with thinking or knowing that you are good as long as you can back it up. So, I invite you to look past being just one in a crowd and playing for yourself, by yourself. I don't know for certain but I know that if I were a conductor and saw someone who had never played with an orchestra before but had better chops than any other violinist in my section,...I wouldn't push them away and disregard them. Like I said, though, I don't know this but maybe there is _no_ way whatsoever someone truly gifted can bypass the 'norm'; if so, I would find it extremely closed-minded and sad.

Either that or get yourself a traditional violin and get to practice! G'luck.


----------



## Adriana

kv466 said:


> Here we go again, DM
> 
> Adriana, welcome to the board. I'm afraid you may be absolutely correct about no one accepting a left-handed violin player bowing opposite the rest of the bunch. I'm hoping our resident expert will see your thread and add his expertise to the matter at hand but I'm pretty sure he'll say that is how it'll go.
> 
> One thing I like about your post, though, is that you think you are good. There's nothing wrong with thinking or knowing that you are good as long as you can back it up. So, I invite you to look past being just one in a crowd and playing for yourself, by yourself. I don't know for certain but I know that if I were a conductor and saw someone who had never played with an orchestra before but had better chops than any other violinist in my section,...I wouldn't push them away and disregard them. Like I said, though, I don't know this but maybe there is _no_ way whatsoever someone truly gifted can bypass the 'norm'; if so, I would find it extremely closed-minded and sad.
> 
> Either that or get yourself a traditional violin and get to practice! G'luck.


Yes. i didn't mention it but i actually want to be a solo violinist. Maybe i misunderstood but when you said "to play for yourself, by yourself" did you mean that i can never become a professional violinist, so i should just play for me?


----------



## Lunasong

Adriana,
This is the thread to which kv466 is referring.
You may also find this thread interesting.


----------



## GraemeG

Adriana said:


> Yes. i didn't mention it but i actually want to be a solo violinist. Maybe i misunderstood but when you said "to play for yourself, by yourself" did you mean that i can never become a professional violinist, so i should just play for me?


Perhaps you should be a solo 'solo violinist'; ie. you need to make your career playing Bach partitas and Paganini caprices.
The traditional place for a soloist to stand with an orchestra is between the leader (1st violins) and the conductor.
If you do that you won't be able to see the conductor at all, because you'll be facing the other way. Unless you want your violin to face the back of the hall, of course.
So you're going to stand in front of the cellos?

I find it totally incomprehensible that any half-decent violin teacher would agree to teach a beginner backwards.
GG


----------



## LaPage

*Left-handed violinist*

I have just begun taking lessons this past December. I personally am trying to become a left-handed solo violinist. My teachers have not condoned it but I think you should go ahead and do it no matter what people say to you. I think it is awesome that your teacher has gotten you a left-handed violin. I was told that they are very hard to find and have not been allowed to play left-handed by my teachers. Now I am trying to learn left-handed violin on my own.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm confused with the idea of buying a left handed violin. I thought all you had to do was put the strings in the different order, perhaps reverse the bridge and put the chin rest on the other side of the bridge. The sound post probably needs to be moved as well. I don't know why you have to buy a left handed instrument. If you remove the strings and chin rest it's a symmetric instrument isn't it?

Tells you how much I know. 

I think in today's modern world, an orchestra will be tolerant of a left handed player. You might have your own desk at the back of the section though.


----------



## Jaws

senza sordino said:


> I'm confused with the idea of buying a left handed violin. I thought all you had to do was put the strings in the different order, perhaps reverse the bridge and put the chin rest on the other side of the bridge. The sound post probably needs to be moved as well. I don't know why you have to buy a left handed instrument. If you remove the strings and chin rest it's a symmetric instrument isn't it?
> 
> Tells you how much I know.
> 
> I think in today's modern world, an orchestra will be tolerant of a left handed player. You might have your own desk at the back of the section though.


No it isn't symmetrical. If you look into your violin on the G string side you will see an extra piece of wood attached to the underside of the top of the violin and under the foot of the bridge on that side. This is called the bass bar.

To turn a violin round the other way the bass bar has to be on the other side as well and the peg holes have to be in different places for the strings. So you can't just string a violin the other way round you have to buy an instrument made that way.


----------



## senza sordino

Jaws said:


> No it isn't symmetrical. If you look into your violin on the G string side you will see an extra piece of wood attached to the underside of the top of the violin and under the foot of the bridge on that side. This is called the bass bar.
> 
> To turn a violin round the other way the bass bar has to be on the other side as well and the peg holes have to be in different places for the strings. So you can't just string a violin the other way round you have to buy an instrument made that way.


Thanks for the information
:tiphat:


----------

